# Dubai Expat Football League



## Dazcat

Hello people,

Im thinking of joining a team in the Expat League. Ive been on the website for the league and it says there is a game tonight at Jebel Ali shooting club. I want to go down and watch, can someone please give directions?

Im a little confused as on 1 web site it says its at the Jebel Ali golf resort and on another website there is a map which locates it in the other side of town??

Thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980

Dazcat said:


> Hello people,
> 
> Im thinking of joining a team in the Expat League. Ive been on the website for the league and it says there is a game tonight at Jebel Ali shooting club. I want to go down and watch, can someone please give directions?
> 
> Im a little confused as on 1 web site it says its at the Jebel Ali golf resort and on another website there is a map which locates it in the other side of town??
> 
> Thanks


Post a link to the website and then I can tell you where it is. Otherwise try and locate a telephone number and give them a call, they'll soon set you straight on where it is.

HTH


----------



## Dazcat

Sorry not sure how you do that.

Think ive managed to find it anyway. Thanks for your help though.

Bolton?????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Down with the Stoke!


----------



## crazymazy1980

Dazcat said:


> Sorry not sure how you do that.
> 
> Think ive managed to find it anyway. Thanks for your help though.
> 
> Bolton?????????????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Down with the Stoke!


I don't think so matey!!


----------



## soxbutch

I'm moving to Dubai late January 2009 and I'd like to know if there is a regular 5 or 7 a side football league which I could possibly join. If anyone has any information then I'd appreciate your feedback?


----------



## macca_24

Love that name are you a Kiwi?


----------



## rosco

soxbutch said:


> I'm moving to Dubai late January 2009 and I'd like to know if there is a regular 5 or 7 a side football league which I could possibly join. If anyone has any information then I'd appreciate your feedback?


hi sox did you find any games?

I move out the beggining of next month and am looking at finding 7/5/11 aside games or teams to join if anyone can help?

thanks

rosco


----------



## marc

If anyone wants to put a team together, or just go for a kick about, PM me or just let me know on here, well up for that.

If your putting a team together - im a left footed magician 

thanks.


----------



## rosco

i would be up for meeting up for a kick about havent enough posts to pm yet but will when i have enough


----------



## PaulUK

rosco said:


> i would be up for meeting up for a kick about havent enough posts to pm yet but will when i have enough


Marc, I'd be up for soccer. Count me in...
Can play keeper, defender, or midfield.


----------



## jrd

Hi, 

I'm coming out at the start of Feb, and would love to have a kick about too, so count me in. 

Any news, would be great to be kept in the loop. cheers


----------



## marct

PaulUK said:


> Marc, I'd be up for soccer. Count me in...
> Can play keeper, defender, or midfield.


Shame, we need a striker!!


----------



## Xpat

Count me in but midfielder........


----------



## gforce23

Striker/attacking midfielder ere. 

I'm on target to arrive sometime next month. Please keep me in the loop guys.


----------



## Littleover_Ram

Likewise folks. Centre half and I'll be in Dubai for the end of January. Look forward to meeting up with you. 

I support Derby County so haven't a clue about winning but can kick people quite well.


----------



## PaulUK

Littleover_Ram said:


> Likewise folks. Centre half and I'll be in Dubai for the end of January. Look forward to meeting up with you.
> 
> I support Derby County so haven't a clue about winning but can kick people quite well.


Sounds like a have a squad with depth developing here...


----------



## Littleover_Ram

Most of my depth is around my waistline Paul.


----------



## PaulUK

Littleover_Ram said:


> Most of my depth is around my waistline Paul.


Anyone going to to the Milan Hamburg game?


----------



## shinny_girl

Can i borrow part of your thread!?....is anyone here interested in tennis playing or any tennis team here around? i'd love to join


----------



## Sam Adam

Hi I am new in Dubai...looking to play regular football...any chance of details to join?


----------



## PaulUK

shinny_girl said:


> Can i borrow part of your thread!?....is anyone here interested in tennis playing or any tennis team here around? i'd love to join


I'm up for playing tennis also, so let me know if anyone interested?


----------



## PaulUK

PaulUK said:


> Sounds like a have a squad with depth developing here...


Looks like we have 9 or 10 players here now. Any more interested?


----------



## shinny_girl

where do you usually play tennis? i know the mina syahi and Safa 
Park....




PaulUK said:


> I'm up for playing tennis also, so let me know if anyone interested?


----------



## PaulUK

shinny_girl said:


> where do you usually play tennis? i know the mina syahi and Safa
> Park....


I want to start playing here, only been here 4 weeks. I know there are courts at Mina Sehayi hotel. I shall make some enquiries.


----------



## Sam Adam

PaulUK said:


> Looks like we have 9 or 10 players here now. Any more interested?


Have you made arrangemets yet re when n where?


----------



## shinny_girl

same as me....we can play monday or next weekend if you are free....I know mondays are for guests in mina syahi too...



PaulUK said:


> I want to start playing here, only been here 4 weeks. I know there are courts at Mina Sehayi hotel. I shall make some enquiries.


----------



## Sam Adam

shinny_girl said:


> same as me....we can play monday or next weekend if you are free....I know mondays are for guests in mina syahi too...


For footy rite


----------



## shinny_girl

for tennis 



Sam Adam said:


> For footy rite


----------



## PaulUK

shinny_girl said:


> same as me....we can play monday or next weekend if you are free....I know mondays are for guests in mina syahi too...


I went to Mina Seyahi this morning, have the contact details of the guy to call about booking courts/tennis. Shinnygirl are you a member there?


----------



## PaulUK

Sam Adam said:


> Have you made arrangemets yet re when n where?


No, we've not made arrangements yet. Now we have enough players for 4 or 5 a side, we should decide something.


----------



## shinny_girl

no ,im not member...i think we have to reserve or at least inform them before going...shall we?




PaulUK said:


> I went to Mina Seyahi this morning, have the contact details of the guy to call about booking courts/tennis. Shinnygirl are you a member there?


----------



## rosco

cool looks like we have a few players interested. 

I have my kit here so does someone fancy organising a friendly 5 a side game?


----------



## marc

Yeah 5 a side would be good.

Where can we play, at this time of year - an astrotruf or grass pitch outside would be great!

the only one I know is in a warehouse in Al Quoz - which is in doors, very small 5 a side courts, mainly used for cricket... but its doable, played there a few times in past.

but grass or astroturf would be mint! - anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PaulUK

marc said:


> Yeah 5 a side would be good.
> 
> Where can we play, at this time of year - an astrotruf or grass pitch outside would be great!
> 
> the only one I know is in a warehouse in Al Quoz - which is in doors, very small 5 a side courts, mainly used for cricket... but its doable, played there a few times in past.
> 
> but grass or astroturf would be mint! - anyone have any ideas?


I work near the one in Al Quoz - I will check it out tomorrow and let everyone know...


----------



## marc

ok nice one


----------



## PaulUK

marc said:


> ok nice one


Hey, I checked out the place at Al Quoz, it is indoor astro turf, looked quite decent. They charge 35 AED for an hour per person for upto 12 people, therefore if we have 10 players (5 a side) it could cost us 350AED.
So who wants to play?!


----------



## marc

Im good to go......


----------



## rosco

nice one I am in too,


----------



## PaulUK

so far we have Rosco, Marc and me. Anyone else?


----------



## marc

it would be nice to at least have half of a 5 a side LOL


----------



## Dazcat

Im up for a kick about!


----------



## rosco

2 v 2 then? goalie when?

why dont we set a date and time for either next week or the week after then see how many people we get? there has been quite a bit of interest on here so am sure more will join

I also know a few people who were interested in a game of football.


----------



## Littleover_Ram

I'll be over on the 20th so count me in too from then on.


----------



## marc

Cool im available any time - pretty much, just PM me, once we have something concrete.


----------



## PaulUK

marc said:


> Cool im available any time - pretty much, just PM me, once we have something concrete.


How about 21st in the evening - then Ram can play also?


----------



## nomadic

Hello, I'm well up for playing too, I've been trying to find a game since i moved here in October, and not had any luck.
I'll be at the forum socials so maybe we can talk about it then
Sam


----------



## Xpat

I am in . Post me the details


----------



## PaulUK

Ok, so far we have me, Ram, Rosco, Marc, Nomadic, Xpat and Daz Cat. Any more? Be good if we could get couple more to make 8 or 10?


----------



## bex

Hello,
im moving over on Wednesday from the UK and want to keep the football up, so give me a week to sort myself out and ill be up for a game deffinately.
p.s. using the wifes username... im James!


----------



## marc

Im sure we will be able to get 10........ come on people!


----------



## rosco

PaulUK said:


> Ok, so far we have me, Ram, Rosco, Marc, Nomadic, Xpat and Daz Cat. Any more? Be good if we could get couple more to make 8 or 10?


I have a mate who wants to play too so with james that makes 9 by my count


----------



## PaulUK

rosco said:


> I have a mate who wants to play too so with james that makes 9 by my count


Cool, once we have the 10 then I can go ahead and book


----------



## nomadic

I have a friend who will definately play too, so put me down for 2!
Sam


----------



## timmychimp

I'd love to play. Been looking for a knockabout since I got here at the end of last summer but I've had no luck through the duplays website. Am I too late? If not, is there a time/place arranged?

Tim


----------



## r.button

*Football*

Hi everybody, I'd also like to play - please let me know if there is something arranged...

thanks
robin


----------



## PaulUK

r.button said:


> Hi everybody, I'd also like to play - please let me know if there is something arranged...
> 
> thanks
> robin


Cool, we have 12 now, so we are good to go. We can do with a few extra players for squad rotation.
I shall go there tomorrow and check availability for next week? Maybe 21st?


----------



## nomadic

If we build it they will come....


----------



## timmychimp

It looks as though we almost have the makings of a Discovery Gardens team. Discovery Gardens v. the rest


----------



## marc

21st is good with me...


----------



## Dazcat

Disovery Gardens through & through!!!


----------



## marc

Where does everyone else live? - Im going to be representing Emaar Marina! 4 LIFE.


----------



## rosco

we have a game sorted for next wedensday then. I live in the marina at the moment but move out to next month and could move to discovery gardens depending on the transfer fee of course.


----------



## timmychimp

Brilliant! What time and where is the venue?


----------



## Switch

Guys,

Im looking to meet up for football. 

Where & when..?!


----------



## marc

I will sign for Discovery for 50,000,000 AED + DEWA and living costs lol


----------



## gforce23

Guys, any news on getting a team ready for the expat footie league?


----------



## rosco

gforce23 said:


> Guys, any news on getting a team ready for the expat footie league?


we can have a chat about this after next week's game

Paul can you book the pitch for 8pm? 

once booked we will confirm numbers again then pm me your mobile number so we can sort out.


----------



## marc

Oh can we actually enter into a proper league? - that will be great..


----------



## rosco

Dubizzle.com - Blogs - Community Blog - Intramural Sports Leagues Add Depth to Dubai Social Scene

STADIA5 Customized Sloutions

im deffo up for this


----------



## Switch

Yeh, that looks good, similar to soccersixes in the UK. 

i need to get to five posts before i can PM people about this football get-together..!


----------



## PaulUK

rosco said:


> we can have a chat about this after next week's game
> 
> Paul can you book the pitch for 8pm?
> 
> once booked we will confirm numbers again then pm me your mobile number so we can sort out.


Hi guys, yes I will book tomorrow and then confirm to everyone, didn't get there today as working out of office.


----------



## Switch

cool stuff. 

look forward to hearing about it..!


----------



## PaulUK

*Q*



Switch said:


> cool stuff.
> 
> look forward to hearing about it..!


Hey guys, all booked for next Wednesday 21st at the centre in Al Quoz at 8pm until 9pm. Cost will be 35 AED per person - can play 6 a side and we can also have some extras for rotation.


----------



## timmychimp

Great - thanks Paul. If anyone who currently lives in Discovery Gardens would like a lift then let me know (you'll have to navigate too)


----------



## PaulUK

timmychimp said:


> Great - thanks Paul. If anyone who currently lives in Discovery Gardens would like a lift then let me know (you'll have to navigate too)


I shall try and obtain a map and circulate - it is off the road which runs parallel with the S Zahed Road, just behind the Dubai Garden Centre, Hyundai garage. 
PM me if you need my cell phone number.
I'm not sure what changing facilities they have there, but they have little shop selling drinks and refreshments.


----------



## marc

Great, I will be there! - anyone who needs a lift I can take 4 people, if you can meet me in the marina? - i know where it is, its a little tricky in a taxi as its Al Quoz and It will be dark....


----------



## rosco

nice one for sorting this out paul. 

Marc can I have a lift please, still navigating round at the moment I will pm you my contact details. 

Paul, can you wear moulded stud football boots or is it trainers only?


----------



## marc

if you have astroturfs that's best, the pitch is quite small, so not sure if you need to wear studs/blades.


----------



## marc

I have spare set of umbro astroturfs if someone wants to borrow them, or buy them off me for 50 AED? - they are brand new? - size 10 UK.


----------



## PaulUK

Hey guys here is the website for the soccer
INSPORTZ


----------



## rosco

marc said:


> I have spare set of umbro astroturfs if someone wants to borrow them, or buy them off me for 50 AED? - they are brand new? - size 10 UK.


I would but I am a size 8. 

not even got any trainers so gonna have to get something sorted


----------



## timmychimp

Hi Marc

I'll take you up on the Umbros for AED50 as long as they fit my hideously mis-shapen feet.


----------



## Xpat

PaulUK said:


> I shall try and obtain a map and circulate - it is off the road which runs parallel with the S Zahed Road, just behind the Dubai Garden Centre, Hyundai garage.
> PM me if you need my cell phone number.
> I'm not sure what changing facilities they have there, but they have little shop selling drinks and refreshments.


hi could you PM me your cellphone and also include coordinates of the place from google earth it will be easier on my gps


----------



## Xpat

marc said:


> I have spare set of umbro astroturfs if someone wants to borrow them, or buy them off me for 50 AED? - they are brand new? - size 10 UK.


well i need one my size is 10 US though


----------



## marc

Ok , i will bring them with me, there still in the box, havent worn them yet, cus I bought out ones last time I was back in UK.


----------



## bex

hi guys, james here.
We landed yesterday but still up for football next week. Internet connection is a little on the poor side in the service apartment we are in for a few weeks, but ill try to get back on later to get the details...marc i might take you up on the offer of a lift if its still going?


----------



## bex

hi guys, james here.
We landed yesterday but still up for football next week. Internet connection is a little on the poor side in the service apartment we are in for a few weeks, but ill try to get back on later to get the details...marc i might take you up on the offer of a lift if its still going?


----------



## marc

yeah no worries. 

I will organize it nearer the time.


----------



## rosco

Has anyone got a football?


----------



## marc

LOL S***. i dont! - are we going to need one? - I thought we were playing rugby?


----------



## PaulUK

marc said:


> LOL S***. i dont! - are we going to need one? - I thought we were playing rugby?


Let me check with the centre if they provide one, or if not I'll look into buying one


----------



## timmychimp

I'll buy a footy. I'm going to the sports shop this weekend anyway to make sure that I am actually a size 10 in umbro astroturfs (I find that different brands have there own idea of what a size 10 is). Marc, if I'm not then I'll be buying a new pair of my own - I'll let you know.


----------



## moh81

hi guys im glad to hear that all of you would like to play football ... i wanna join u as well .. 
but is that play will be in-door or out-door ?


----------



## PaulUK

moh81 said:


> hi guys im glad to hear that all of you would like to play football ... i wanna join u as well ..
> but is that play will be in-door or out-door ?


Moh, it's indoors. Please see earlier in thread for location of the sport centre


----------



## timmychimp

marc said:


> I have spare set of umbro astroturfs if someone wants to borrow them, or buy them off me for 50 AED? - they are brand new? - size 10 UK.


Marc - I picked up some trainers today as size 10 were a bit small. I've got a ball too which I'll bring along.


----------



## rosco

Got my boots sorted 

just to confirm these are the players for wednesday 21st. 

Sorry if I have missed anyone but please post if anything is different

ta

rosco

Timmy - Confirmed 
Paul - Confirmed
Rosco - Confirmed
rosco mate - confirmed
Moh81 - unconfirmed
Marc - Confirmed
James (bex)- Confirmed
xpat - Confirmed
switch - unconfirmed
gforce - not playing
dazcat - not playing
nomadic - confirmed
r button - unconfirmed
littleover Ram - unconfirmed
sam adam - unconfirmed


----------



## gforce23

Mate I'm not in Dubai right now or anywhere close to the UAE for that matter so you can count me out for the game on the 21st. 

The reason for my active participation in this thread is to get a team ready for the expat football league. After all, that was the original purpose of this thread, right?


----------



## PaulUK

gforce23 said:


> Mate I'm not in Dubai right now or anywhere close to the UAE for that matter so you can count me out for the game on the 21st.
> 
> The reason for my active participation in this thread is to get a team ready for the expat football league. After all, that was the original purpose of this thread, right?


Rosco, that list looks correct to me. Thanks Gforce for your comment, yes hopefully if all works out maybe we can prepare a team for the league.
Can those players which are unconfirmed reach out to us, so we know either way?


----------



## timmychimp

Has anyone had any luck with a map, or are there directions online anywhere? I don't have a good track record with finding places in Dubai, especially in the dark.


----------



## PaulUK

timmychimp said:


> Has anyone had any luck with a map, or are there directions online anywhere? I don't have a good track record with finding places in Dubai, especially in the dark.


Timmy I posted the website link early - Insportz Dubai - if you look at the contact us section there is a map.
Otherwise I know where it is, can meet you somewhere nearby, like Mall of Emirates and direct you in


----------



## Dazcat

Hi Guys,

Sorry but im gonna have to take a rain check on the footy this time.

Had some bad news from back home & may have to rush home at some point soon with little notice. So rather than let anybody down count me out this time.

Ill be up for it in the future though.

Cheers


----------



## nomadic

Hello, please PM me if anyone is going from DG and either has room in their car, or wants to share a taxi

Thanks

Sam


----------



## nomadic

Hi, 

I'm still coming, but my mate has had to go to Bahrain on business at short notice.

As long as we have at least 8 players, we should be good for a first game.

Thanks for organising it..

Sam


----------



## Xpat

i still need indoor soccer shoes


----------



## marc

Xpat said:


> i still need indoor soccer shoes



you want to buy some for 50 aed - umbros brand new? size 10


----------



## rosco

check the go sports store they have some good discounts some nike as cheap as 83 aed


----------



## moh81

guys ... really i would like to be there this week ... but i have flue these days .... hope to catch u up next week .... 
sorry guys


----------



## Xpat

rosco said:


> check the go sports store they have some good discounts some nike as cheap as 83 aed


go sports where?


----------



## rosco

Xpat said:


> go sports where?


at the mall in ibut something or other near discovery gardens. its near the cinema


----------



## nomadic

Go Sports in the China court at Ibn Battuta mall has some for about 100 dhs


----------



## timmychimp

inter sports is good in Times Square too, near the gold and diamond park - more of a sports shop rather than a trendy trainers shop.


----------



## PaulUK

timmychimp said:


> inter sports is good in Times Square too, near the gold and diamond park - more of a sports shop rather than a trendy trainers shop.


Hey guys, have just reconfirmed our pitch booking for tomorrow (Wednesday) night at 8pm to 9pm at Insportz, Al Quoz. 
Please note that should we only get 8 players, the overall cost will still be 350AED, so will 35AED each if we get 10 players, a little more if we only get 7 or 8.
Any more last minute players we still have spaces, so please let us know if you can play. Please PM me for cell number if needed.


----------



## timmychimp

PaulUK said:


> Hey guys, have just reconfirmed our pitch booking for tomorrow (Wednesday) night at 8pm to 9pm at Insportz, Al Quoz.
> Please note that should we only get 8 players, the overall cost will still be 350AED, so will 35AED each if we get 10 players, a little more if we only get 7 or 8.
> Any more last minute players we still have spaces, so please let us know if you can play. Please PM me for cell number if needed.


Hi Paul,

I've managed to get another recruit for tomorrow evening, so it'll be Tim +1.


----------



## rosco

nomadic said:


> Go Sports in the China court at Ibn Battuta mall has some for about 100 dhs


thats the one I meant but coud only remember the name of the shop


----------



## rosco

Timmy - Confirmed 
Timmy's Mate - Confirmed
Paul - Confirmed
Rosco - Confirmed
rosco mate - confirmed
Moh81 - unconfirmed
Marc - Confirmed
James (bex)- Confirmed
xpat - Confirmed
switch - unconfirmed
gforce - not playing
dazcat - not playing
nomadic - confirmed
r button - unconfirmed
littleover Ram - unconfirmed
sam adam - unconfirmed

That makes 10 confirmed, any others.


----------



## Xpat

Time to get there?


----------



## rosco

Xpat said:


> Time to get there?


meet there at 7:45?


----------



## PaulUK

rosco said:


> meet there at 7:45?


Good for me


----------



## timmychimp

Yep - 7.45 sounds good. I'll be in a dark blue 'Nike Athletic' T shirt, carrying a red rose. See you all there.

Ok, so I won't really have a rose.


----------



## rosco

map for directions if anyone hasnt got it


----------



## gforce23

Good luck chaps.


----------



## PaulUK

gforce23 said:


> Good luck chaps.


Thanks mate, just about to head off


----------



## marc

is it tonight!! i thought tomorrow....


----------



## Dazcat

How did the football go last night?


----------



## marc

We found out that we are all quite un-fit.

But we are going to try and make it a regular thing..... i think we need to!

Im 20 - I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Xpat

haha.......... I had hard time getting to the place........ I put in the GPS location according to map near 17 a street but could see any thing there....... later called Paul to ask whereabouts.

@marc yaah I had been jogging on treadmill to prepare for my endurance.


----------



## marc

The best way to get there is to go behind Emaar Gold and Diamond park and follow the al quoz road down.

on your left hand side going towards Dubai first of all you will see ABB - in big red letters, then keep going down you will see a company with a dinosaurs head poking out - its directly opposite that.. - still pretty tricky though.


----------



## nomadic

Was a good little game guys, we should definately make it a regular fixture. My fitness level definately needs the boost. 

Thanks to Paul and Timmy for suggesting and organising.


----------



## Dazcat

Hi 

I am up for joining you guys not this week but the week after, as im heading back to the UK early next week.

Let me know if there is anything organised.

Cheers


----------



## PaulUK

Dazcat said:


> Hi
> 
> I am up for joining you guys not this week but the week after, as im heading back to the UK early next week.
> 
> Let me know if there is anything organised.
> 
> Cheers


Next session will prob be on 10th Feb, will confirm nearer the time, and we're down for any last minute availability at the sport centre, so will let everybody know should we have any luck.


----------



## gforce23

Looks like you guys had a nice game there. Apologies if I missed it but did you guys play on natural grass or astro?


----------



## moh81

hi guys 
ohhh i had bad luck coz i had a flu ... hope u had a great game and u done well .... 

i hope that i will catch u up next time ....


----------



## PaulUK

gforce23 said:


> Looks like you guys had a nice game there. Apologies if I missed it but did you guys play on natural grass or astro?


We played on astro turf


----------



## ericlee

Hey guys,

Will be new to Dubai from tomorrow and been looking to play some football since I arrived in Abu Dhabi 3 months ago!!

You all meet for a kickaround? Need an extra player?

Cheers
Eric


----------



## PaulUK

ericlee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Will be new to Dubai from tomorrow and been looking to play some football since I arrived in Abu Dhabi 3 months ago!!
> 
> You all meet for a kickaround? Need an extra player?
> 
> Cheers
> Eric


Hi Eric, we can always use extra players. Next session should be around 10th February. We'll circulate details around just before.


----------



## ericlee

PaulUK said:


> Hi Eric, we can always use extra players. Next session should be around 10th February. We'll circulate details around just before.


Sounds good, would be up for an ealier game if one is arranged.....how do you PM on this thing, probably best we communicate my e-mail, I'm a bit noob on this forum!

Cheers


----------



## PaulUK

ericlee said:


> Sounds good, would be up for an ealier game if one is arranged.....how do you PM on this thing, probably best we communicate my e-mail, I'm a bit noob on this forum!
> 
> Cheers


Eric, you need to make 5 posts before you can PM


----------



## timmychimp

Hi all,

Paul is not able to make footy on Tuesday 10th Feb at 8pm, so I'd like to check if we still have the numbers to make it worthwhile. Could everyone let me know if they're still up for a game and then we can go ahead as planned and not lose the slot.

So far there will be:

Me
Jules

Based on the level of fitness shown last time I'm not sure 1v1 will be very succesful 

Tim


----------



## bex

i should be in (James)


----------



## timmychimp

So far there will be:

Me
Jules
James (bex)


----------



## marc

im good to go....


----------



## rosco

timmychimp said:


> So far there will be:
> 
> Me
> Jules
> James (bex)
> Marc
> Nomadic
> Nomadic's mate



im in for next week


----------



## ericlee

Am I ok to join you guys? Where do you play, and how do you get there?
Thanks


----------



## timmychimp

Hi Eric,

That should be fine - that makes 8. The courts are quite small, so more than 5 a side at any one time wouldn't be possible. I think I speak for everyone who was there last time though, when I say that 2 subs per team wouldn't go amiss. I was sweating like a biatch.

Me
Jules
James (bex)
Marc
Nomadic
Nomadic's mate
Rosco
Ericlee


----------



## timmychimp

Hi All,

Apologies from me, but the booking for 10th Feb at 8 has already been cancelled. Misunderstanding on my part I'm afraid, but Paul has rebooked for the 18th Feb at the same time.

Tim


----------



## rosco

Sam mentioned there were a football pitch at the gardens next to discovery gardens

if there are enough of us do you fancy a game this weekend?

outdoor mi thinks


----------



## marc

oh outdoor sounds good?

is it full-size?


----------



## rosco

marc said:


> oh outdoor sounds good?
> 
> is it full-size?



no idea will speak to some guys tonight to sort for tomoz or prob saturday

anyone else up for a game?


----------



## timmychimp

rosco said:


> no idea will speak to some guys tonight to sort for tomoz or prob saturday
> 
> anyone else up for a game?


let me know if you get some ppl together for footy Ross. Even a game of heads and volleys would be good.


----------



## DubaiRed

*Too late?*



rosco said:


> im in for next week


Hi,

I realise I've stumbled upon this thread rather late, but is there any chance I could join up for a game of footy any time? 

I don't mind if it's only a kick around in the park, or a more organised 5/7/11 format. I can play forward, midfield, or defence and think I am relatively fit, I i'd be grateful if you could let me know

Cheers

Conrad


----------



## rosco

Hi Dubai red

we had regular games but we have struggled recently. so the regular games have stopped. 

we should sort out a regular game again. if people respond we can get enough numbers again and I will book it. Me, tim, sami and mark (mark can you message me your number), alex is wanting to play again. with dubai red there is 6 so just a few more

marc, pauluk is there anyone else interested?


----------



## PaulUK

rosco said:


> Hi Dubai red
> 
> we had regular games but we have struggled recently. so the regular games have stopped.
> 
> we should sort out a regular game again. if people respond we can get enough numbers again and I will book it. Me, tim, sami and mark (mark can you message me your number), alex is wanting to play again. with dubai red there is 6 so just a few more
> 
> marc, pauluk is there anyone else interested?


Hey, I can play again now, I had to stop as couldn't play on the Monday night, but am now free that evening to play. Count me in for the next one.


----------



## DubaiRed

*+1?*



rosco said:


> Hi Dubai red
> 
> we had regular games but we have struggled recently. so the regular games have stopped.
> 
> we should sort out a regular game again. if people respond we can get enough numbers again and I will book it. Me, tim, sami and mark (mark can you message me your number), alex is wanting to play again. with dubai red there is 6 so just a few more
> 
> marc, pauluk is there anyone else interested?


Hi Rosco,

Thanks for the reply - I thought this thread may have been long since dead. 

I've got a friend who's recently moved to Dubai as well, and I know he's keen for a game of footy, so I could definitely get +1. I'm sure I could garner the interest of a couple more from the office as well.

I'll ask around on Sunday & let you know how I get on.

Cheers

Conrad

I'll see what I can


----------



## Cowman

rosco said:


> Hi Dubai red
> 
> we had regular games but we have struggled recently. so the regular games have stopped.
> 
> we should sort out a regular game again. if people respond we can get enough numbers again and I will book it. Me, tim, sami and mark (mark can you message me your number), alex is wanting to play again. with dubai red there is 6 so just a few more
> 
> marc, pauluk is there anyone else interested?



I'd be interested in having a kick about if you need some numbers


----------



## rosco

Looks like we have enough again to start a regular game, 

those interested let me know how many you can get and what is your prefered day so we can get this organised. 

Sunday or monday looks best.  

will book adhaaf again once we get the numbers sorted

Rosco


----------



## PaulUK

rosco said:


> Looks like we have enough again to start a regular game,
> 
> those interested let me know how many you can get and what is your prefered day so we can get this organised.
> 
> Sunday or monday looks best.
> 
> will book adhaaf again once we get the numbers sorted
> 
> Rosco


Hey Rosco, I can play again. You know my number, or PM me otherwise!


----------



## hipflask

I'll be up for a kick about if your short on numbers, may be able to drag a mate along as well.


----------



## DubaiRed

PaulUK said:


> Hey, I can play again now, I had to stop as couldn't play on the Monday night, but am now free that evening to play. Count me in for the next one.


Hi,

I can still play whenever. I have myself + 2 friends here who would also be able to play; one is holidaying in the UK until Friday of next week, but myself + 1 are available now if you can sort a game.

Give me a call on 050 8876380.

Cheers

Conrad


----------



## rosco

Tried booking the football yesterday and its prity much fully booked at adhaaf will keep trying


----------



## judicious

I'm interested if you need any more players....

Depends on the day and time though....


----------



## Scotman1888

Hi there all, i have came over for a month to dubai and am stayin in jebel ali gardens whilst working and was wondering if you are stil looking for an extra player


----------



## Crammyman

Give me a shout if your short too, been strengthening my groin after a long injury and could do with a kick about to see how it goes.


----------



## DanielMarquis

*5 Aside / 7 Aside*



soxbutch said:


> I'm moving to Dubai late January 2009 and I'd like to know if there is a regular 5 or 7 a side football league which I could possibly join. If anyone has any information then I'd appreciate your feedback?


You could try Stadia5 dot com they manage a pretty decent League Indoor as well as Outdoor.


----------



## indoMLA

Holy Thread-revival, Batman...
This thread is old... start a new thread, bro....


----------



## rsinner

DanielMarquis said:


> You could try XXXXXXX they manage a pretty decent League Indoor as well as Outdoor.


And are they free? Did you join the forum just so that you could advertise? Bumping up old threads is VERY irritating esp. if it is done for the purpose of advertising


----------



## tj17

I know this post is old but thought it would be worth a try ...... 

Any footie going on that I could joing in on? 

Taj


----------



## duncjwood

I am game too, can play centre or right mid or striker. Looking for either 5/7/11 a side


----------



## Dubaibound

I am looking to join a team too and I have a friend who is also up for a game. We could almost start our own team at this rate.


----------



## tj17

That would be great. Maybe we could have a sniff around the other threads on here to see if anyone else is looking for a game. If we could get 8-10 players we could just book a 5 a side court


----------



## DAMIEN666

tj17 said:


> That would be great. Maybe we could have a sniff around the other threads on here to see if anyone else is looking for a game. If we could get 8-10 players we could just book a 5 a side court


Gents, I would be up for a kick about!!! Let me know.... :clap2:


----------



## tj17

Well thats 4 ... I reckon I could get one of the guys from the office as well. We only need a few more !


----------



## centric

Count me in just let me know when and where


----------



## tj17

Well that makes 7 of us if Duncjwood brings his mate and I bring a mate. Couple more and we're good to go?


----------



## tj17

tj17 said:


> Well that makes 7 of us if Duncjwood brings his mate and I bring a mate. Couple more and we're good to go?


Sorry I meant if Dubaibound brings his mate


----------



## Burj

*Footy - whereabouts?*

hey guys - if its not too far from the sharjah side, count me in for footy! what place / time are you looking at? its a fair drive from ajman but im up for it, was playing 2-3 times a week till last month when i arrived back here!


----------



## graeme

*Football*

I've just moved to Dubai and am interesed in playing vets football or 5 a side. Currently in Jebel Ali but hope to move to the Marina soonWhere are you playing and whats the standard/age range?


----------



## NeoPhoenix

i'd be up for it, havent played for a while but it would be nice to get some kicks in.

I live in sharjah but work in Dubai. so let me know when and where and i'll try to make it(god bless the metro)


----------



## NHJOA

I'm up for some footie action too, currently in the marina..

Cheers


----------



## Confiture

If you need a slightly overweight goalie / defender - drop me a pm!!


----------



## Edudxb

hi guys,

i just arrived in dubai and am looking for soccer team. ideally i'd like to join a 11 a side (i'm 27, defensive midfielder) but am also up for kicks in the park on weekends as long as it's on grass.

feel free to contact with any plans i'll likely be up for it

cheers
edu


----------



## Dubai Bob

We play indoor 6 a side football every Thursday at Ahdaaf in Al Quoz (Ahdaaf Sports Club - Experience Indoor Sports at its Best) between 7.30 to 8.30

If you would like to play please PM your email address and i will add you to the email list

Bob


----------



## peteblackhurst

*Football*

Hi Bob,

I am interested in playing football, do you guys play in the week, if so do you have any spaces?

Thanks 

Pete


----------



## s-j-b

Yeah I'd be interested in playing as well if the standard is good? Sorry can't pm you Bob yet.


----------



## riggers50

Dubai Bob said:


> We play indoor 6 a side football every Thursday at Ahdaaf in Al Quoz (Ahdaaf Sports Club - Experience Indoor Sports at its Best) between 7.30 to 8.30
> 
> If you would like to play please PM your email address and i will add you to the email list
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

I would like to play as well. Only moving over this Sunday but would like to get involved.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Dubai Bob

s-j-b said:


> Yeah I'd be interested in playing as well if the standard is good? Sorry can't pm you Bob yet.


i think you can pm after 5 posts, so reply to this and then send me your email and i will add to the lsit


----------



## Dubai Bob

peteblackhurst said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I am interested in playing football, do you guys play in the week, if so do you have any spaces?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


we do sometimes play on other nights so send me your email to add you to the list


----------



## s-j-b

Cheers Bob, I'll PM you


----------



## tedotoole

Hi guys. New to thread and moving to Dubai in sept. Really interested in playing some 11 a side league stuff, preferably vets. 

Any suggestions ? Thanks


----------



## tedotoole

Ghh


----------



## London84

Hi,
I'm also moving to Dubai in September and would love to find an 11 a-side team!!
Please let me know of any teams that need players, can't wait to start!!


----------



## Chadward

Hi Bob, 

I am moving to Dubai on Wednesday and would like to come along on Thursday if you have any space. My email is 

chad_wardathotmaildotcodotuk

Thanks, 

Chad


----------



## Dubai Bob

Chadward said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I am moving to Dubai on Wednesday and would like to come along on Thursday if you have any space. My email is
> 
> chad_wardathotmaildotcodotuk
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chad


sure, will send email about playing this Thursday and add you to the list


----------



## callofduty

Hi Bob,

I sent you a private message with my e-mail, I hope you got it (It's not showing in my sent items for some reason).

Thanks!


----------



## Autrui

Dubai Bob said:


> We play indoor 6 a side football every Thursday at Ahdaaf in Al Quoz between 7.30 to 8.30
> 
> If you would like to play please PM your email address and i will add you to the email list
> 
> Bob


I am really interested in joining you for indoor football. When is the next game?


----------



## BasilT

Hi Everyone,

I would like to join you guys in future games, i was part of a team here in Dubai, but the team has dismantled.

My email is basiltabangeh at hotmail dot com, Please add me to the email list 

Thanks,
Basil


----------



## secrethq1

Hi All,

I am looking to get back into footy after ramadan, I was playing for a few duplays individual league teams, but would prefer to get into a proper team and give my all!!

please add me to your lists sufi_sheikhey01 at hotmail dot com

Thanks
Sufi


----------



## BasilT

callofduty said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I sent you a private message with my e-mail, I hope you got it (It's not showing in my sent items for some reason).
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Guys,


Are you still playing ? 

Please add me to your list basiltabangeh at hotmail dot com

Thanks,
Basil


----------



## B17ALV

Hi all,
I'm new to Dubai and I would like to maybe join a 5,6,7 a side football team.
I am from Manchester and I used to play 5 a side alot in the Uk.Please let me know if anyone can help me out.......

Email bilall.yunus at outlook com

Cheers.


----------



## t53w90e

Hi all,

I'm moving to Dubai in 2 weeks and would really like to join a team. If there are fellow Arsenal fans in the team that would be even better  

Have played a lot of Sunday league and 5 a side football in the UK. Not claiming to be the next Santi Cazorla, but I can play.

Please message me if interested.

Cheers
Tom


----------

